# مساعدة:طريقة تجفيف مساحيق الغسيل



## yyamenn (21 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لو سمحتم اريد فكرة عن مجفف مساحيق الغسيل...
كنت أجفف عالشمس .... وعم يطول التجفيف كتير ... ومتل مابتعرفو هلأ الايام الشمس خفيفة جدا لانو الفصل شتاء

ماهي طريقة صنع الآلة التي تجفف هذه المواد على نطاق ضيق ؟ وياريت اذا كان في صور لهذه الآلة 
متل مابعرف هواء ساخن فقط ... ولكن كيف ؟؟ أرجو المساعدة اذا حدا بيعرف شي عن هالموضوع 
القصد : بعد مابعادل السلفونيك والسيليكات يصبح لدينا عجينة 
كيف أحول هذه العجينة الى مساحيق ؟؟ 

أرجو الرد لأهمية الامر ..
لانو باذن الله سأفتح مشروع منظفات الغسيل ولكن مشكلة التجفيف عم تواجهني وعم تكون صعبة وعم تأخر الانتاج :86:
ولكم جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## عمار اغا (25 يناير 2013)

في عندك طريقة وحيدة وان شاء الله راح اعلمك عليها


----------



## سالم هدهود (25 فبراير 2013)

السائل الكريم عن تجفيف مساحيق التنظيف يتم تجفيف المعجون بعد عملية خلط كل المواد وهى حامض السلفونيك والصودا سيليكات الصوديوم صوديوم ترابولى فوسفيت وباقى المواد يتم ضخ العجينة بواسطة مضخة الضغط العالى الى برج التجفيف طوله حوالى 24 متر وعرضة 4 امتار حيت يتدفق هواء ساخن من اسفل الى اعلى بواسطة فرن حرارى تصل الحرارة 400 هدة الطريقة الصناعية المتبعة بالمصانع امافى البيت يمكنك خلط المواد بخلاط المواد الغدائية على ان تكون نسبة الماء فى المعجون 28% بحيت يتم الجفيف بسرعة وبواسطة الشمس او ترك المعجون لفترة او بمجفف الشعر ولاكن لايمكن الحصول على المواصفات الطبيعية من حيت حجم الحبيبة والانسكاب الجيد والرطوبة اما المواصفات الكيميائية ستكون جيدة وشكرا


----------



## سالم هدهود (25 فبراير 2013)

هناك طرق اخرى لصناعة مساحيق التنظيف وهى متبعة فى اوروبا وصديقة للبيئة وتسمى المسحوق المضغوط وهى تخلط على الجاف وبدون حرارة


----------

